# Hilfe: Windows XP Dualboot geht nicht



## Masterblaster (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich arbeite gerne mit 2 installierten Windows Varianten, eine "Normal" und eine "Test":

Ich hab mir 2 primäre Fat 32 partitionen mit jeweils 2,5 GB (genau!) angelegt, die zweite versteckt, und auf der ersten Windows XP installiert.

Dann habe ich die erste Partition (= das erfolgreich installierte Windos) mit Ghost 2003 gesichert und auf die zweite Partition geschrieben.

Dann im Windows der ersten Partition Bootmagic 8.0 installiert und im Bootmenu die zweite Windowspartition gestartet.

Fehler:
Es kommt der blaue Windows XP Anmeldebildschirm (es steht nur rechts Anmeldung neben dem Windows XP Logo), und mehr tut sich nicht. Auch Starten im abgesicherterten Modus bringt nix.

Was mache ich falsch, was kann ich tun?


----------



## Geier (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Vor Abschluss der Installation aller Brtriebssysteme hat das Installieren des Bootmanagers keinen Sinn weil er immer wieder vom Setup des BS überschrieben wird

Quelle: Klick 

Auf Bootmanager klicken.

Viel Spass noch. 

Geier


----------



## Erpel (26. Oktober 2003)

Anstatt das zu spiegeln würde ich vorschlagen:
Xp das erste mal installiner auf 1ste festplatte
dann starten(eins wird schon hochfahrn) und da den bootmanager hochfahrn.
Du hast das prob ja nur mit dem gespiegelten nicht? ich denke daran liegts.


----------



## ari99 (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann willst du 2 x XP auf die Platte installieren. Das geht auch ohne weiteres wenn man ein paar Dinge beachtet.

 1. alle WinNT Versionen unterscheiden die Start- und Systempartition. Das kann auf derselben Partition/phys. HD sein, muss aber nicht. 

 Als erstes braucht Windows die Startpartition - darauf installiert sich der Bootmanager. Dies ist immer die erste primäre Partition. In der Startpartition ist angegeben, wo das zu startende Windws liegt. Das kann man in der boot.ini einsehen/editieren.

  z.B.
  ....
  [operating systems]
  multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect

  Diese Pfad-Angabe nennt man ARC-Pfad. 

  -------
  Wenn man nun ein zweites Windows will - einfach installieren. (neueste OS-Version zuletzt). Das Setup trägt das zweite Windows richtig in den NT-Bootmanager ein.
  -----
Dein Fehler: Wenn man das ganze klont, wird auch der ARC-Pfad kopiert... der Bootmanager verweist dann auf die falsche Partition ....

  also... ARC-Pfad von Hand in der boot.ini ändern. 
  -----
  Von Bootmagic oder Bootmanagern würde ich die Finger lassen weil im Problemfall Windows immer seinen eigenen Bootmanager repariert - kompletter Datenverlust kann die Folge sein.
  ----- 
 Das Verstecken von Partitione ist darüber auch Quatsch - die Chance das Windows durcheinanderkommt ist grösser als deren Nutzen.
  ----
  Das Verstecken von Partitionen aus "Sicherheitsgründen" ist auch Quatsch - Daten können trotzdem gelesen werden.
  ----
  Andere Betriebssyteme als NT im Windows-Bootmanager? Kein Problem: 
http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm


  Viel Glück


  Gruss ari99


----------

